# I Left...



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

I couldn't take it anymore...so I packed me, and my 2 children up last night, and we left. 

I threatened to leave him if things didn't change. I gave him SO many opportunities...but he didn't follow through. 

What do I do now? We aren't on "horrible" terms, but we aren't on the best either. I have the kids until this weekend, and then he is coming to get them. 

I am still so angry with him. I don't know if I want things to work out at this point. Of course I do, but only for the kids sake. I grew up in a broken home, and I remember how much it affected me and my sisters. I don't want that for my kids...but I also cant be unhappy all the time. 

It feels weird. I cried when I was pulling out of the driveway, but other than that...I actually feel happy. Is that wrong? Should I feel guilty about that? I don't know what the next step is. I still cant even believe I actually left.


----------



## someguy888 (May 15, 2010)

It's not wrong to feel happy if you are taking a positive step towards your future. You asked him to change and he didn't. You've given him ample opportunities. If he doesn't change, he is deciding to end things not you.


----------

